# Do I have to give Philippine Police my personal data



## GregH7 (10 mo ago)

I have been living in visayas Islands for last 2.5 years. My visa is up to date and I am clear to be here.

Today I was in capital city and police approached me. He said they will be visiting me at my home and (for my own safety) want me to fill out a data sheet with my personal data. I have not seen this document so I don't know exactly what is on it.

I do live off the beaten track. No other foreigner around. I do realize people get kidnapped or in other kinds of trouble being outside the normal travel zones but never felt in any danger.

My questions are:

1) do I have to give these police any of my information
2) have you ever heard of anything like this before
3) would it be a good idea or would it be better for me if I ever did get in a strange situation to just supply this info?

Thanks for your input.

P.S. I am always concerned when the government tells me they are doing something "for my safety" and I don't like giving anyone my personal data.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

You are NOT supposed to tell the LOCATION of your living spot to anyone but the BI anyway.

Besides that, I don't know and have never heard of
*except *for NBI =police clearance as needed for marriage, then I suppose they can ask much.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

GregH7 said:


> I have been living in visayas Islands for last 2.5 years. My visa is up to date and I am clear to be here.
> 
> Today I was in capital city and police approached me. He said they will be visiting me at my home and (for my own safety) want me to fill out a data sheet with my personal data. I have not seen this document so I don't know exactly what is on it.
> 
> ...


Don't do it... and you actually will need protection from them but if they really insist then you meet these hoodlums at the police station, this already happened to me also, and we wouldn't do this, the guy at the gate showed what could have been a faked ID card and they were wearing civilian clothes and one had a backpack so my wife said meet us at the Police station both took off riding in tandem.

They could also be dirty police looking for the extra money it's like a business for some.

The Philippine Bureau of Immigration has everything they need on file about you and so this is bull crap, don't do it but find a way to answer them, were they wearing their uniforms and driving a police vehicle? if not they are fake or dirty police, this is a common scam.

Another note: Don't give up your position, don't fill out forms unless in an official office, and if possible stay away from the Barangay local village police force, you don't want to make friends with them either, they are poor police and bloodsuckers, you're relationship is all money and fancy foods, you may have to use them but if you can avoid at all costs, figure out how to resolve your own family or neighborhood issues unless somebody threatens to kill you or owes you money, then you'll have to use the Barangay police and then if not resolved the Police it'll all get documented.


----------



## GregH7 (10 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Don't do it... and you actually will need protection from them but if they really insist then you meet these hoodlums at the police station, this already happened to me also, and we wouldn't do this, the guy at the gate showed what could have been a faked ID card and they were wearing civilian clothes and one had a backpack so my wife said meet us at the Police station both riding in tandem.
> 
> They could also be dirty police looking for the extra money it's like a business for some.
> 
> ...


Good advise. I agree. Thank you.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I used to live in the Cebu City for about ten years, and nothing like this ever happened to me. Do you have the form in your possession at this time? If so, why not take a picture of it, and forward it to the Consulate in Cebu City so that they know what is going on with you. If this happened to me, I might be tempted to take the form into the local police station nearest me, and ask them if it is legit. I wonder about it, because if the police want to find you, all they have to do is drive down the street and ask the kids where is the house where the Kano lives, so why the form?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Haven't the barangay's been asked to document all the foreigners living in their areas.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Haven't the barangay's been asked to document all the foreigners living in their areas.


I haven't heard that one before and our cousin across the street is a Barangay worker. The Government has all the information they need but I guess if they are looking for unwanted foreigners? This has to apply to everyone or no one and PBI would have posted a message.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> I used to live in the Cebu City for about ten years, and nothing like this ever happened to me. Do you have the form in your possession at this time? If so, why not take a picture of it, and forward it to the Consulate in Cebu City so that they know what is going on with you. If this happened to me, I might be tempted to take the form into the local police station nearest me, and ask them if it is legit. I wonder about it, because if the police want to find you, all they have to do is drive down the street and ask the kids where is the house where the Kano lives, so why the form?


The police already know where we live and are somewhat informed on foreigners living in their municipality.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Since maybe 1 1/2 years ago I have been getting monthly visits from the local police station. They come by and ask if everything is ok, take a few pictures of us standing around, then offer me a flyer with the local police station phone numbers on it and they are on their way. Never asked for anything and never take any merienda if I offer.

They say it is part of their job to check up on the foreigners once a month.

My nephew works at the local police station and sometimes he is the one doing the visitation so I know nothing is fishy about what they are doing.


----------



## viper1431 (11 mo ago)

Zep said:


> Since maybe 1 1/2 years ago I have been getting monthly visits from the local police station. They come by and ask if everything is ok, take a few pictures of us standing around, then offer me a flyer with the local police station phone numbers on it and they are on their way. Never asked for anything and never take any merienda if I offer.
> 
> They say it is part of their job to check up on the foreigners once a month.
> 
> My nephew works at the local police station and sometimes he is the one doing the visitation so I know nothing is fishy about what they are doing.


Sounds like them just doing their usual photo ops for facebook so they can post about how they take good care of the visitors etc


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

This sounds worrying, what @M.C.A. has said shows how much I have to learn about daily life in the Ph as to what to look out for etc. (I plan to retire there one day). 

Hope this sorts itself out soon, keep safe and let us know how its going.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> This sounds worrying, what @M.C.A. has said shows how much I have to learn about daily life in the Ph as to what to look out for etc. (I plan to retire there one day).
> 
> Hope this sorts itself out soon, keep safe and let us know how its going.


Yep and the things I share in PMs would be much worse, because we need to watch what we say here I won't post the worst.

Bottom line is to avoid them, some of our fellow Expats will hang with the Mayor, police and Barangay/Municipality police, not me would be my reply.

Always keep a low profile and enjoy what's left of your life, it's possible.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> This sounds worrying, what @M.C.A. has said shows how much I have to learn about daily life in the Ph as to what to look out for etc. (I plan to retire there one day).


 Well. Not much to worry about if the order to the police come from government/immigration.
Inspite of its EASY to get right to stay in the Philippines long time (some harder during covid but the officials have been flexible and allowed longer stays at tourist visa than normal) there are many foreigner NOT following Visa rules, living long time ILLEGAL in the Philippines! So it isnt odd if the government try to reduce the amount of illegal staying foreigners. There are some SIMILAR actions from government-police in e g UK, Sweden and USA so nothing to fear for that in Phils if following the Visa rules, which are much more GENEROUS concerning leting people stay in the Philippines than in "western" countries...

I complain much about bad handlings, but concerning this I have nothing to complain about


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Zep said:


> Since maybe 1 1/2 years ago I have been getting monthly visits from the local police station. They come by and ask if everything is ok, take a few pictures of us standing around, then offer me a flyer with the local police station phone numbers on it and they are on their way. Never asked for anything and never take any merienda if I offer.
> 
> They say it is part of their job to check up on the foreigners once a month.
> 
> My nephew works at the local police station and sometimes he is the one doing the visitation so I know nothing is fishy about what they are doing.


Similar situation in my town. I am always happy to oblige as it’s part of the training for the new recruits. Been here 25 years and never had a problem with the police.


----------



## Riker54 (Feb 1, 2021)

GregH7 said:


> I have been living in visayas Islands for last 2.5 years. My visa is up to date and I am clear to be here.
> 
> Today I was in capital city and police approached me. He said they will be visiting me at my home and (for my own safety) want me to fill out a data sheet with my personal data. I have not seen this document so I don't know exactly what is on it.
> 
> ...


Police usually the onesthat do the kidnapping. Tell him nothing. Tell him you spoke to lawyer and you not comfortable.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I was always told no talking alot with the police.

Every girl i met there had an uncle cousin brother or someone in the army police nbi etc.

But maybe you keep to yourself...

When I first arrived there I seen several filipina police huddled up around mcdonalds. I got a picture of me in the middle.
Never needed to use it but I had it on my phone.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I was always told no talking alot with the police.
> 
> Every girl i met there had an uncle cousin brother or someone in the army police nbi etc.
> 
> ...


The police can be quite approachable, locals are intimidated by them so will tell you not to talk to them.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

The most honest people that I met there were the security guys with the white uniforms. You see them at 7-11 and the malls hotels and apartments.


----------

